# Wall street journal article on Utah



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/utah-shows-how-labor-force-growth-fuels-economic-growth-11547809200

I guess depending on your view, you might view the existence of this article and it's contents a good thing or a bad thing.

Personally, I'm not a fan of living in a crowded place with lot's of people moving in; which this article all but insures will happen by spreading the word. Yep, been there, done that, bought the T shirt. It doesn't work out well in the end.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

*yeah people...*

I live in what was once little town Heber and run a Handyman business allowing me to meet new people and new residence. I am shocked at how many people have been flocking from other states to live here or own 2nd or 3rd homes here. I am not a fan of crowds or traffic that's why I moved from Salt Lake. It seems trying to get away from the crowd is just going to be hard to come by. The housing market seems to be revolving around million dollar homes and gated community's and those who can afford and want that lifestyle. Our small farming town up here is turning into a "Park City like community", I for 1 find it very sad and disappointing... Its good to have a strong economy but more people I can live without. More people=more development=less wildlife and public lands. I have been listening to a lot of Randy Newberg and I admire his stance on public lands and how we need to protect the right to public lands not only for ourselves but generations to come. This article is bittersweet its nice to have the strong economy and growth as a community, at the same time more residence leave us no choice but to continue developing our beautiful state. It's the same with my business that thrives off of the wealthy and strong economy, but is heartbreaking to go to a new home behind a gate that was once open public land and hear elk bugles and see a strong population of deer.

Thanks for posting the article!


----------

